# Won 2nd place in the AB&GC  writing contest this year--Here is what I won.



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2016)

Got something I don't have a nice G. W Merchant     .


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 5, 2016)

Was that for the article posted here? If so, great story, awesome prize!


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 5, 2016)

nice prize Rick!! and a great story to boot! keep on keeping on......Andy


----------



## Nevadabottles (Mar 6, 2016)

Congratulations and nice bottle, are there more things like this where you can write and win bottles?


----------



## botlguy (Mar 6, 2016)

Congratulations Rick, you certainly deserve that or more.        Jim


----------



## Dansalata (Mar 6, 2016)

good job!!!


----------



## Dabeel (Mar 7, 2016)

I haven't been on this site in ages....Hey Rick, long time no see, lol.  I just rejoined to check into the site and all my old photos are gone. Boo!! Congrats on that great bottle Rick...see you at the Baltimore show if I can find you.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2016)

Dabeel said:


> I haven't been on this site in ages....Hey Rick, long time no see, lol.  I just rejoined to check into the site and all my old photos are gone. Boo!! Congrats on that great bottle Rick...see you at the Baltimore show if I can find you.





Yeah me and Badger will be there. When are you going?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 8, 2016)

Congrats. LEON.


----------



## texkev (Mar 8, 2016)

congrats!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2016)

Nevadabottles said:


> Congratulations and nice bottle, are there more things like this where you can write and win bottles?




Here is the web site to Antique Bottle & Glass Collector.   http://americanglassgallery.com/abgc-homepage/subscribe/


----------



## Nevadabottles (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks.


----------

